# Red Eye / Green Eye tool



## photopat (Oct 29, 2010)

I would like to be able to use the red eye removal tool on pets (green and some other colors).
Probably just need an extra menu to choose the dominant retina color of the subject. Or the tool can be smart enough to look for the dominant color of the selection to apply the proper function.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!

Have you tried an exposure brush instead? I don't have a practice image but I am guessing a -2 Stop Exposure brush with a -5' Saturation sized the same size as the red/green/whatever eye might help. Set the Flow to 1'' and Feather to 85


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 30, 2010)

Pat, welcome to the forum!

It would also be worth putting in a request direct to Adobe using the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Form, as I agree that would be useful for many.


----------



## photopat (Dec 4, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=11444.msg76926#msg76926 date=1288422449]
Pat, welcome to the forum!

It would also be worth putting in a request direct to Adobe using the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Form, as I agree that would be useful for many.
[/quote]

I did.


----------



## photopat (Dec 4, 2010)

[quote author=RikkFlohr link=topic=11444.msg7691'#msg7691' date=1288384'9']
Welcome to the forums!

Have you tried an exposure brush instead? I don't have a practice image but I am guessing a -2 Stop Exposure brush with a -5' Saturation sized the same size as the red/green/whatever eye might help. Set the Flow to 1'' and Feather to 85
[/quote]

I couldn't really achieved what I wanted in LR. I had to export to PS.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 3, 2011)

Some graphics packages have a simple point and shoot method to removing red eye (i.e. an automated approach).  Would this be possible as it would make it very quick and simple?


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 3, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Some graphics packages have a simple point and shoot method to removing red eye (i.e. an automated approach).  Would this be possible as it would make it very quick and simple?



Welcome!  You are correct that many programs have automated methods for removing red eye.  LR also has a very effective tool for correcting red eye.  However, the OP needs a tool that will correct "green eye" which is common with pets/animals.  At present, the tool in LR is not able to correct "green eye", and I am not aware of that many other programs that can easily correct this problem.  I would imagine that if Adobe received enough requests, they might consider it in a future upgrade.

--Ken


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 3, 2011)

I finally found a green-eyed source image to test.

Create an adjustment brush with the following settings:

Brightness: -100
Saturation: -50
Color: Set Hue to 294 and Saturation to 20
Size = Size of Animal Eye
Feather ~ 10-20
Flow: 100
Density: 100
Auto Mask: Unchecked.

Set brush over eye. One Click. The Color in the Picker may have to be tweaked slightly to offset your particular shade of green. Usually adjusting the color picker saturation up or down will get rid of any cast.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice one, Rikk....works very well on my neighbours Weimarana and chocolate Labrador. They (the neighbours) are partial to weekends away with their two dogs and coming back with pictures taken with flash in their rooms and expecting me to get rid of the resulting 'green eye'! Until now I had to round trip to Photoshop, but this tip lets me stay in Lightroom, so thanks for that. Perhaps you should post it in the Tips and Tricks section....


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 3, 2011)

It works well on my Cocker Spaniel too. Originally I was using a negative exposure but it was killing the catchlight.  I am working on getting a video ready and will post in tips and tricks when done.  The vid will show how to adapt the tool for different colors of eyes. Glad it worked on a different dog, Jim!

Now with Video Tut: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRW3M-kgLbY


----------



## tirili (Jan 4, 2011)

The hint to use a exposure brush is really good. It takes some time to find the best adjustment, but if you found that it works perfect. An automated method would be great, but it works the above described way too.
BR Marc


----------



## cherryflock0510 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great forum!! I have learned a lot here. Thanks for sharing guys, now I know what to do and choose.


----------



## shi1haz (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the green eye setting tip...the automatic would still be helpful if Adobe sees enough interest.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree shi1haz, and welcome to the forum!  If it's something you feel strongly about, I'd suggest adding your voice using the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Form


----------

